# GPTS conference live webcast



## Calvinist Cowboy (Mar 10, 2009)

Beeke's lecture tomorrow will be webcast live tomorrow at 7:00 pm Eastern Time.

SermonAudio.com - WEBCAST: Dr. Beeke: Calvin the Theologian of the Holy Spirit


----------



## Matthias (Mar 10, 2009)

That should be an excellent lecture. I am looking forward to it! Thanks for the post!


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 10, 2009)

I think it's suppose to be a sermon, not a lecture.

All the better, In my humble opinion!


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Mar 11, 2009)

Indeed!


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Mar 11, 2009)

*bump* ya'll still have time to follow the link. Beeke hasn't started yet.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks...perfect cure for the flu


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Mar 11, 2009)

Just saw it and it was great!


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Mar 11, 2009)

I watched it, too--It was wonderful!!


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Mar 11, 2009)

It was very good!


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Mar 11, 2009)

I've just added Greenville to my “Seminaries to Consider” list.


----------

